# TTS or S5 or C43AMG



## spidermack (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi folks,

My dealer gave me a loan of a new S5 to test drive. I've had it over night and am mighty impressed. There are a few more bit of cool tech that can be added. E.G Adaptive cruise.

Tomorrow I was due to try a TTS. Unfortunately someone else has got the TTS. Next week I will try one out.

Of course I realise there are obvious differences. S5 costs more and also it's bigger. I am wondering if there is much difference in the handling, performance, bumps in the road. The S5 I tried was fully loaded with magnetic ride. I'm thinking it may be a good compromise. In that I get more space for occasional passengers + similar performance + can spec adaptive cruise. (Oh and the hubs look like they may have been treated so hopefully no rust) That said today my heart was still wandering towards a TTS however as I say I have yet to drive the new TTS. I did once own a MK 2 TTS. I still love the look and style of the TTS

Any thoughts or experience anyone has had, that they can give comparisons I'd appreciate. The other car on my list a a Merc C43AMG coupe however I have yet to find one to test drive. Again if anyone has driven a Merc C43AMG coupe and also a TTS / S5 I'd appreciate their thoughts.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it's a tricky choice, a 4cyl turbo vs a v6 turbo vs a v6 2turbo...
Mercedes got the aesthetic...and the sound! S5 didn't impress me so much..
I say TT can't be put in the challenge because is another kind of car due the dimension and the engine..obviously the TT will result faster in the bends and easy to drive..
depends from your age or your need to space..


----------



## spidermack (Sep 24, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> it's a tricky choice, a 4cyl turbo vs a v6 turbo vs a v6 2turbo...
> Mercedes got the aesthetic...and the sound! S5 didn't impress me so much..
> I say TT can't be put in the challenge because is another kind of car due the dimension and the engine..obviously the TT will result faster in the bends and easy to drive..
> depends from your age or your need to space..


Thanks for your thoughts. Re the C45AMG coup finding one to test drive might take time or at least involve a decent drive to get there. There isnt one in Aberdeen.

The ride of the S5 was similar to my 6 series gran coup. No firmer. The S5 had magnetic ride. I guess the TTS will be firmer?
I like the fact you can get adaptive cruise on an S5 and Merc + sunroofs. I prefer the iconic style of the TTS. If I could of ordered a TTRS without the spoiler that might of swung it. Saying that 0-100 in 4.6 really out to be quick enough. Then there is the sound of the RS engine. The sales guy said the rumour is that Audi will open up ordering again for TTRS's later in the year. So I could wait.
Well it's a nice dilema to have. I have the S5 for a few more hours so I'm off another ride in it. Then will phone some more merc dealers. Thanks again for your thoughts.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

S5 everytime. so much so i ordered one and was built last week..


----------



## spidermack (Sep 24, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> S5 everytime. so much so i ordered one and was built last week..


Thanks for your thoughts. May I ask whats your reasoning, feelings?

I will also add. The S5 I tried really was great. Lots of toys, comfortable and rapid. I thought at times the steering was distant and light. At times it was just too light. I'm no racing driver so it could have been me. I drive a 6 series just now and have some brand loyalty. The garage I deal with are great so I tried out a M3 competition. (they didn't have an M4) It was amazing! on the twisty road and the steering was perfect. Incredible grip and balance. On a long journey even on the comfortable damper setting it wouldn't be anything like as comfortable as an S5. I went back to the Audi dealer right after my drive in the M3. I checked the test drive S5's spec. It had the "dynamic" steering package. I have read various reports re the dynamic steering so perhaps it was that.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

spidermack said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > S5 everytime. so much so i ordered one and was built last week..
> ...


It may of been that you had the S5 in comfort mode which makes the steering lighter for around town driving,once switched to dynamic it tightens the steeering up,just a thought


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd say the S5 is pretty much the same as the TTS in the weight regards, maybe even a little heavier.
If you want driver feed back and seat of your pants feel you're not going to find that in an Audi


----------



## spidermack (Sep 24, 2009)

Reasty said:


> spidermack said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


 - yeah I tried all settings. It just varied at odd times.


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

I was considering a C43AMG too before buying the TTS. It was difficult to find one to drive. I did get to drive a GLC43AMG, which was pretty fun. I loved the sound of the engine (better than TTS) and the interior styling and quality were very good (though TTS interior is more special, IMO).

The exterior styling is OK; works well other than the front clip, which I don't feel will age all that well personally. The TTS, by contrast, has much better lines overall.

I found that the transmission on the GLC got a little confused at times, but felt a bit more special than the S-Tronic in the TTS. Personal preference would be for Audi to push the programming closer to PDK behavior.

I think the main thing is do you want more of a sports car feel (which would push towardss TTS), or a sports tourer (S5 or C43AMG coupe)? I think all would be a good choice.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> S5 everytime. so much so i ordered one and was built last week..


I hope its better than the last one. It felt like you were driving a big boat. Looks wise, I much prefer the TTS any day of the week over an S5, new or old. Not my cup of tea, that's all. As for the Merc - well, you only have to sit in one and marvel at the interior, very much an acquired taste the Merc :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well i (will) have both and more... i know which i want to drive.


----------



## spidermack (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you for all your thoughts. The C43AMG has proved impossible so far to get a drive in. I've called into my local dealer & called another. They really don't seem that interested. I've been promised calls back but no one called. The lack of care by the dealers doesn't inspire confidence. I ain't impressed so think the Merc will be out of the running.

I have a 6 series just now and as the garage have been good to me plus no rust on any hubs I thought I'd have to let them know I might go to Audi. One of the reasons for changing was a smaller sportier car. Probably 4 wheel drive. I kind of didn't consider the M3 or M4 but thought just to rule out I had best try. It was a wet day and the new M3 competition was incredible sure it wheel spun at times however the grip was still immense. The performance was another league to the S5. Nothing like as comfortable but what a machine. I now get the M3/M4. I only touched on it's ability. It is as I'd say just at the limit of comfort re the ride. The price is a good bit more. It is still being considered. Has anyone driven a TTS & M4 back to back. How does the TTS ride comfort compare?


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi mate,

Not a bad little dilemma to be having... 

In September, after 5 months of ownership, I went from a 2016 TTS coupe to a 2015 M4 cab. I loved 95% of the TTS... looks, power, speed, tech etc all excellent. The exhaust noise didn't excite me however and that was important to me.

I found a mint M4 cab with the M-Performance body kit & titanium exhaust and it is STUNNING...

It is hard to compare cars ride wise as I found them both very adjustable with the various settings... I would say that the M4 has a wider 'range' of settings re ride... ie in comfort it is softer than the TTS, but in Sport+ it's probably firmer than the TTS in Dynamic... A bit of that is probably the seats in the M4 which are a tad more padded and have more give.

A big factor is price... my car was £70k when new... SIGNIFICANTLY less when I bought it a year on... I paid £36k for a very well specced brand new TTS...

enjoy the search


----------



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> I'd say the S5 is pretty much the same as the TTS in the weight regards, maybe even a little heavier.
> If you want driver feed back and seat of your pants feel you're not going to find that in an Audi


The S5 is a lot heavier - on the order of 400 lbs

With the exception of both having 2 doors, they are really in completely different classes from a size perspective.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Question was around the steering weight not the mass of the car  
S5 doesn't have to have 2 doors so can be much more practical and usable. Cabin with all the tech is a much nicer place to be too.


----------

